# LightRoom to Photoshop and Return to LightRoom



## Tunney (Dec 30, 2015)

I finally got to post so will try my problem here. First I am on a iMac running El Capitan The OS is all up to date. I have a subscription to LightRoom and Photoshop through Adobe and again all up to date. I am using a Nikon D4 camera and only shoot in raw (.nef) format. I have noticed the last while that once I process a raw file in LightRoom and then send it to to Photoshop for more edits, that after the edits are completed in Photoshop and the file is saved within Photoshop, the file is closed as is Photoshop and I return to LightRoom, only to find that the exposure values in LightRoom are way off and not the same as when the file was sent to Photoshop. The edits from within Photoshop are ok but the exposure values are way off, always overexposed. I have tried this a good dozen or so times and it is always the same. I have tried to "Save As" along with "Save" but the results are all the same. I have even tried to just close down Photoshop where it asks if I want to save the file and I say "Yes" but again the exposure values are way off.  I have sent this infotothe Adobe forum but no-one has answered it so that is why I am trying to get an explanation or assistance here.  Again, it is just the processed values from the original file that was edxpirted to Photothsoo from LightRoom are well off the chart.  Thanks for your help and  "Happy New Year To All"

Tunney


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 30, 2015)

Probably you have your preferences set to "Apply auto tone adjustments". It's on the Presets tab in the Preferences dialogue. There's a long-standing bug in LR that causes that to be applied on a return from an external editor as well as when the image is first imported. Make sure that isn't ticked, and you ought to be OK.


----------



## Tunney (Dec 30, 2015)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Probably you have your preferences set to "Apply auto tone adjustments". It's on the Presets tab in the Preferences dialogue. There's a long-standing bug in LR that causes that to be applied on a return from an external editor as well as when the image is first imported. Make sure that isn't ticked, and you ought to be OK.



Yes that was it. I have quite a few shots that have been adjusted that way.  Over 550 from a recent Caribbean Cruise and over 250 from Christmas. But at least I now know. Thanks very much and Happy New Year to you.

Tunney


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Dec 31, 2015)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Probably you have your preferences set to "Apply auto tone adjustments". It's on the Presets tab in the Preferences dialogue. There's a long-standing bug in LR that causes that to be applied on a return from an external editor as well as when the image is first imported. Make sure that isn't ticked, and you ought to be OK.



Definitely not an option you should keep active in your preferences. :crazy:.


----------

